
Ask HN: US Visa without degree - nikon
Is this possible at all? Has anyone done it? I&#x27;m a UK Citizen who is self taught with 5+ years experience developing web based software.<p>I may have the option of starting a part-time master&#x27;s degree in computer science... Would this help even without an undergrad?
======
TheDom
It is possible if you go for an L-1 visa where a degree is not a prerequisite.

If you work for a subsidiary of a US company outside of the US for at least
one year then you can transfer on the L-1 visa to their US office. Just be
aware that you can't switch companies like you could on an H-1B. However, L-1
visa holders can still apply for a green card. Once you have that you're free
to change employers.

One technicality: If you work for a big company (like Google) then you're
basically guaranteed to get the L-1 after one year since those companies
typically hold the so called L-1 blanket. Otherwise it's a more involved
process where you might get rejected.

I have friends who are currently on an L-1 in SF through big companies (= L-1
blanket holders) and getting it was basically a formality.

The L-1 also has the advantage that there is no annual cap like there is on
the H-1B. You get it or you don't. No lottery. One big startup that I
interviewed with opened up an office in Vancouver specifically for H-1B
rejects to get them to their main office in SF through the L-1 one year later.

More information on Wikipedia:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L-1_visa](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L-1_visa)

~~~
aryamaan
Could you please tell the name of startup you applied for, and some more such
startups?

~~~
TheDom
Sure. Just write me an email and I'm happy to share more information.

------
HistoryInAction
If you want to be a founder, consider this state level program:
[http://www.colorado.edu/news/releases/2015/03/30/cu-
boulder-...](http://www.colorado.edu/news/releases/2015/03/30/cu-boulder-
program-seeks-bring-national-and-international-entrepreneurs)

Various states who have launched or are considering launching have different
requirements. CO does require either an undergrad or masters' degree, so work
experience wouldn't count. MA is Masters' only.

Keep in mind that the H-1B itself does offer work equivalency, but it's 3
years work experience → 1 year of academic training, which means that 5+ years
is unlikely to meet the USCIS test requirements.

------
myclevername
I did it, it cost CND$2.5k in lawyer fees, and I needed a stack of reference
letters and proof that I had 7 years experience in my field to show degree
equivalency. I applied as a management consultant for IT hardware/software
dev. I was able to renew on that basis as well. Good documentation, a truthful
story, and a good lawyer. Yes you can but you need a matching job offer from
the US and evidence that you aren't displacing a US citizen for the job.
Sounds rough but it was actually pretty easy for me.

I don't have a degree or a diploma.

~~~
mastakey
What type of Visa do you have? I'm assuming seeing as you paid CND, you are
Canadian and have a TN? TN is much easier to obtain than something like a H1B
which has a yearly cap and has a different and much more lengthy process.

~~~
myclevername
yes you are right.... I had it in my head it was an h1b... it was a TN. It was
a about 9 years ago. So yes, I can tell you about a TN and I don't have a clue
about the H1B sorry for the mix up.

------
lucozade
If you want to go as a developer you need a degree at least the equivalent of
a US bachelor degree.

If you are going to start a masters for this specific reason I would strongly
recommend you get confirmation that the degree you're going for qualifies.

You'll also need a US company to sponsor your visa application.

------
codegeek
IANAL but legally, Yes as they say "Bachelors degree or Equivalent" for H1-B
visa. Not sure about other visa classes.

The problem is in trying to prove the "Bachelors equivalent". I personally
know a friend from Bangladesh who did that successfully by using a good
lawyer/law firm.

------
dudul
Depends. Do you want to a work Visa? I think you will need a degree if you
want an H1B or something like that.

------
s_baby
For H1B 3 years work experience equals 1 year of college.

